# Leaf discoloration



## andy_uKK (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello,
First grow and the leaves are showing issues. I use Canna nutes and can’t shake this. Not sure if Canna is the right choice. I am growing in soil and use RO water to 6.5. Any advise would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Apr 24, 2020)

What does the whole girl look like and at what point did it start?.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2020)

That looks very much like a Magnesium Deficiency. Been seeing alot of that on here lately.
Epsom Salt will fix help with that issue.

https://www.growweedeasy.com/cannabis-plant-problems/magnesium-deficiency


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 24, 2020)

going off that one leaf, it looks to me like too much food. that leaf is cooked.  what's the whole plant look like, age, nute dose and frequency?  also, what canna line; soil, coco, hydro?


----------



## andy_uKK (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks all. A couple pictures of the whole plant.  The larger plant was a clone and smaller grown from seed.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 24, 2020)

Couple of things, keep in mind that i have not been in soil for quite some.
That looks like really dense soil, i see no perlite or anything that would normally aerate it. I say that because one of your pics look over watered and you may not be getting proper drainage and or not having a long enough drying period.
Im not entirely sure but i think  6.5  is too low for soil. That could for sure cause the deficiencies youre youre seeing. 
Lastly and not to nit pick, all of those dead leaves at the bottom of the tray can cause you to have pest problems. I speak on that from experience.


----------



## andy_uKK (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks. The soil has a small layer of worm castings on top.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 24, 2020)

Before you start adding nutrients check to see that the roots are drying out before you water.  One of the most common problems is overwatering.  Drooping leaves and discoloration always looks like too much water to me.  Those plastic pots are notorious retaining moisture.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 24, 2020)

Ooops!   I did not mean to rehash what Lesso said.  Somehow I missed his response.  He is right on.


----------



## andy_uKK (Apr 24, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> Before you start adding nutrients check to see that the roots are drying out before you water.  One of the most common problems is overwatering.  Drooping leaves and discoloration always looks like too much water to me.  Those plastic pots are notorious retaining moisture.


Thanks. What would you suggest besides the plastic pots?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 24, 2020)

1. Listen to everything Lesso said. All of it.
2. You cannot use RO without adding a mineral supplement to 100-150 ppm before you even start thinking about adding nutes
3. Between your soil which I'm still unclear on what you're using beyond the top dressing, and your canna ferts (i use them and love them and they are a little acidic, i suspect to preserve them in storage, otherwise they will ferment, not kidding, ive had bottles explode in storage),  I'm going to go out on a limb and say that your RUNOFF pH has tanked. You need that number to determine what to set your fertilizer solution at. Starting at 6.5 is asking for trouble.  That's the low end for dirt, and most soils drift down with a combination of time and especially time sitting soggy. You are seeing the effects of cold wet soil , a massive mineral deficiency, and plummeting pH .

Get your runoff value and get back to us. Also go buy some calmag and start using it right away. Never water with straight RO until you add minerals back.

Plastic pots only work if you are good about letting them use up all the moisture before watering again. You can add side vent holes to help.

Get your fixes going immediately. They are really torched. I'm sorry. Read some grow journals of experienced members and look at what they use and how they manage their environment etc. If you can get fresh seeds or clones id get them started just in case.


----------



## andy_uKK (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks for the advice. The soil is ocean forest. 
When you say to add a mineral supplement before adding nutes would that be a cal mag or is there another option. I have been adding the canna directly to the Ro water without anything else. Then aerating. Once again thanks for all the good advice


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 24, 2020)

Ocean forest used alone is a VERY "hot" and dense soil and I would always mix it with something light and bland like promix. I know there are other CalMag -like options, look on the "customers also viewed" section on the Amazon listing.
Ok here's the steps:
RO+ minerals to 150ppm
Add fertilizer, aerate if you want but not necessary, that's for if you're making a tea
Check and adjust pH immediately before use, mixing well during the adjustment 
Why did you choose to use RO water over tap, is your tap water horrible?


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 24, 2020)

andy_uKK said:


> Thanks. What would you suggest besides the plastic pots?



I prefer cloth grow bags.


----------



## andy_uKK (Apr 24, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Ocean forest used alone is a VERY "hot" and dense soil and I would always mix it with something light and bland like promix. I know there are other CalMag -like options, look on the "customers also viewed" section on the Amazon listing.
> Ok here's the steps:
> RO+ minerals to 150ppm
> Add fertilizer, aerate if you want but not necessary, that's for if you're making a tea
> ...


----------



## andy_uKK (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks all. I watered with cal mag and nutes. The run off ph is6.15 on one of the plants and 6.4 on the other. Does this sound about right?  I will follow this plan and hopefully they improve. In response to the water quality it’s not terrible and have used rainwater until recently. Probably should stick with rainwater it seems. thanks for taking the time to help


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 24, 2020)

That's way too low. 6.5 is the lowest runoff you want. I'll bet the 6.1 plant is the worse looking one, that means it has been sour for longer. It is in much more danger. You have to correct that by watering heavily with nothing but calmag and water. bring it up to 150-200ppm for the flushing before you pH adjust it- I'll get to that in a sec- well, might as well do it now.
When you're making a flush solution that is intended to quickly correct pH, rather than correct simple overfeeding, you need it to have decent ionic strength or the pH of the solution is meaningless.
You need something in there to neutralize the acid in the soil. This is carbonate. Your calmag will actually interact with the dissolved carbonic acids in the water, and the organic acids in the soil, and one of the products of that reaction is carbonate ion, which is an excellent pH buffer.
It's a lot to write out, just trust me.
Mix your water and calmag and then adjust the pH all the way up to about pH 7.2. 
Water the whole surface of the soil slowly. Like drizzle it over. The neutralization is not instantaneous.
Just let it seep in and keep going til as much is going out the holes as you are pouring in. 
Let it hang out and drain and go get the 6.4 plant because they BOTH need the next step.
Mix your calmag to 150, put in your base veg fert at about half strength,  and then adjust the pH of this mix to 6.9-7. 
Re -drench the 6.1 plant to runoff. 
Drench the 6.4 plant to runoff. 
Let them sit to drain, too. And leave them alone til they get pretty dry.
Honestly at this point I would consider cutting vertically down the sides of the pots so you can sort of crack/peel them open like a flower to air out, fertilizer isn't useable to the roots in the anaerobic conditions in wet oxygen starved soil. You can't transplant a wet root ball safely, they tend to tear apart under their own weight but you can open up the pot. Just wrap it with a bungee after drying, to protect the ball til you are ready to up pot.

You can foliar feed to help green back up. You can use your 150-200ppm calmag solution in a sprayer too with a drop of mild liquud soap to stick it. I'd alternate that with a spray of GH micro or other micronutrient solution like, micro morning calmag evening, until you notice life coming back into the leaves.
Just complete your pH correction flush asap and then dont water til they are dry. When you do, check the runoff pH and repeat as necessary to correct for soil souring


----------



## Lesso (Apr 25, 2020)

Now thats why i  love this site, generous, knowledgeable growers. Helll of a response


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

Oh if you go back to rainwater, use calmag in it too, exactly the same. Rainwater is basically distilled but with some atmospheric acids in it. Treat them identically.


----------



## andy_uKK (Apr 25, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> That's way too low. 6.5 is the lowest runoff you want. I'll bet the 6.1 plant is the worse looking one, that means it has been sour for longer. It is in much more danger. You have to correct that by watering heavily with nothing but calmag and water. bring it up to 150-200ppm for the flushing before you pH adjust it- I'll get to that in a sec- well, might as well do it now.
> When you're making a flush solution that is intended to quickly correct pH, rather than correct simple overfeeding, you need it to have decent ionic strength or the pH of the solution is meaningless.
> You need something in there to neutralize the acid in the soil. This is carbonate. Your calmag will actually interact with the dissolved carbonic acids in the water, and the organic acids in the soil, and one of the products of that reaction is carbonate ion, which is an excellent pH buffer.
> It's a lot to write out, just trust me.
> ...


Thank you all so much for the help. I will start this procedure immediately.


----------



## vtweed (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice reply Stinky attic!  I will keep it for future reference.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Apr 25, 2020)

Great problems and really great advice and  really great instructions on application of said remedies.
I def agree with everything lesson and stinkyattic has said.
Good day and night to all.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

My pleasure,  fellas... I've been around the block a few times and tripped over the same potholes lol


----------

